# اريد ان اطلب منكم شيئا ..فهل تلبون طلبتي؟؟



## fight the devil (9 أغسطس 2008)

*


اريد منكم طلبه صغيره يا اخواتي وأخوتي بالمسيح....


ان غدا هو يوم عيد ميلادي وطلبتي هي ان تصلولي صلات حاره من قلوبكم لكي اكون سفير المسيح هذه السنه.....

لكي لا افكر بنفسي واحسب نفسي طين فقط....

لكي لا يزوغ قلبي مع هذه الارض الفانيه....

لكي يكون لي حكمه لاحل مشاكل الاخرين ولا افكر في مشاكلي.......

لكي انسى كل الطلبات التي طلبتها في السنه الماضيه من المسيح والتي لم تتحقق والسبب لانها لا تنفعني......

لكي اعطي ما عندي من وقت وفكر ونفس وروح للمسيح وملكوته.....

لكي احب الاخرين كما احب نفسي....

لكي اساعد واعطي من كل قلبي الفقراء ولا افكر بالمقابل......

لكي احمل صليبي بفرح والابتسامه تملي وجهي ولا اتذمر...

وعند صقوطي ......اقف مرّه ثانيه على قدمي واعرف ان المسيح ينترضني لانه يحبني ولا يتركني مستلقيا في حفره لوحدي.....


فهل هذا كثير علي .....فلا اعتقد ان اخواني واخواتي اللذين يحبونني سوف يبخلون عليه ...


وربنا يباركم يا احبابي*​


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اطلب منكم شيئا ..فهل تلبون طلبتي؟؟*

كل سنه وانت طيب

وعقبال 100 سنه وتكون سنه سعيده عليك

رب المجد يكون معاك  ويحققلك كل اللى بتتمناه

ويختارلك كل ما هو صالح ليك

وينور طريقه

ويعطيك سؤال قلبك

بشفاعه جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم ام النور العدرا مريم​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اطلب منكم شيئا ..فهل تلبون طلبتي؟؟*

*كل سنة و انتي بالف خير

و راج اصلي ليكي​*


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2008)

salman shamoon قال:


> *ان غدا هو يوم عيد ميلادي وطلبتي هي ان تصلولي صلات حاره من قلوبكم لكي اكون سفير المسيح هذه السنه.....*​




كل سنة وانت طيب ومبارك 
ستكون سفيرا للمسيح بمثلك الصالح.
الرب يعمل فينا بنعمته ولكنه لا يعمل عنا​ 
*



لكي لا افكر بنفسي واحسب نفسي طين فقط....

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *لكي لا يزوغ قلبي مع هذه الارض الفانيه....*
> 
> *لكي يكون لي حكمه لاحل مشاكل الاخرين ولا افكر في مشاكلي.......*
> 
> ...




كلام جميل ولكن السعي الجاهد لتحقيقه أجمل​ 
*



وعند صقوطي ......اقف مرّه ثانيه على قدمي واعرف ان المسيح ينترضني لانه يحبني ولا يتركني مستلقيا في حفره لوحدي.....

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
المسيح لا يتركنا لوحدنا، بل نحن من نتركه​ 



> *فهل هذا كثير علي .....فلا اعتقد ان اخواني واخواتي اللذين يحبونني سوف يبخلون عليه ...*
> 
> 
> *وربنا يباركم يا احبابي*




أصلي لأجلك - صلي لأجلي

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## fight the devil (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اطلب منكم شيئا ..فهل تلبون طلبتي؟؟*

شكرا لدعواتكم ولمروركم الجميل 


وانا متاكد انكم صليتم لي...

ربنا يباركم


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (11 أغسطس 2008)

كل سنه و انت طيب أخى سلمان و عقبال مليون سنه وان شاء الله تحقق كل أحلامك السنه الجديده و تكون سنه سعيده عليك


----------



## fight the devil (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اطلب منكم شيئا ..فهل تلبون طلبتي؟؟*

شكرا للمرور يا مريم ...


وربنا يباركك ويبارك بيتك ويخلي مثل كنيسه يارب...



بحياتي


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

salman shamoon قال:


> *
> 
> 
> اريد منكم طلبه صغيره يا اخواتي وأخوتي بالمسيح....
> ...



*كل سنه وانت طيب سنه حلوه عليك واسرتك الرب يعطيكم كل امانيكم*


----------



## fight the devil (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اريد ان اطلب منكم شيئا ..فهل تلبون طلبتي؟؟*

شكرا كثير..كثير النهيسي على المرور والدعوه الحلوه 

وربنا يعوض يارب ويحقق الاحلام..


تحياتي


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اريد ان اطلب منكم شيئا ..فهل تلبون طلبتي؟؟*



salman shamoon قال:


> شكرا كثير..كثير النهيسي على المرور والدعوه الحلوه
> 
> وربنا يعوض يارب ويحقق الاحلام..
> 
> ...



*أنا اللى بشكرك موضوعك جميل الرب معكم  *


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أغسطس 2008)

*استجب يا رب*

*امين*

*كل سنة وانت سالمة*​


----------



## fight the devil (25 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا مورا مارون على الدعوه الحلوه

بس قصدك كل سنه وانت سالم............. وليس (سالمه)
:warning::t7::ranting:
هههههههههههه

شكرا مره ثانيه يا آختي 


تحياتي


----------



## VERO (25 أغسطس 2008)

خليك محيرم:download:


----------



## fight the devil (26 أغسطس 2008)

بصقو في وجه المسيح الطاهر ولم يفعل شيء ...لا بل سامح


اما انا الخاطئ فالذي قلتهه هو لا شيء قياسا للالام المسيح


انا مسامحك من قلبي ولله يباركك ويعلمك كيف تتكلم مع الناس


اشكرك على المرور


تحياتي


----------



## RAMZEEE (30 أغسطس 2008)

كل سنه وانت سالم انشاله المليون
ويا رب يسوع المسيح حبيبي ومخلصي ساعد اخونا salman shamoon


----------



## fight the devil (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي رمزي على الصلوه الحلوه ...

تعيش وتكون بسلامه


واشكرك على المرور

تحياتي


----------

